# WebHMI - schnelle, hocheffiziente und guenstige SCADA-Loesung



## webhmi (8 September 2018)

*WebHMI - schnelle, hocheffiziente und günstige SCADA-Lösung*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich möchte Ihnen ein interessantes Produkt WebHMI vorstellen.

WebHMI ist ein SCADA-System mit integrierten Web-Funktionen und ist eine schnelle, hocheffiziente und günstige SCADA-Lösung.

Sie können Ihre Systeme von einem Computer und / oder einem mobilen Gerät überwachen / analysieren und steuern.
 Der Zugang ist über privates / Firmennetzwerk / Internet (Sicheres VPN).
Sie brauchen keine zusätzliche Software.
WebHMI unterstützt die Mehrheit der vorhandenen Kommunikationsprotokolle:

Modbus RTU/ASCII/TCP
Delta Electronics DVP
Siemens S7 Communication
Siemens PPI
Mitsubishi MELSEC
Allen-Bradley DF1
Allen-Bradley Ethernet/IP
BACnet/IP
1-Wire
ОWЕN
Carel Easy
MQTT
Ihre eigene
Support:
WebHMI wird alle Ihre Geräte "heiraten" und Ihnen die Möglichkeit geben, Ihre gesamte Umgebung von einem einzigen Kontrollpunkt aus zu kontrollieren.
Leistung:
All-in-One-Lösung Keine Beschränkung der Anzahl von Data Tags oder Clientverbindungen.
Vielfalt:
Funktioniert mit der Mehrheit der Hardware von großen Marktteilnehmern, versteht die meisten der bestehenden Protokolle.

Wir werden uns freuen, Ihre Fragen zu beantworten und hoffen auf eine produktive Zusammenarbeit.

In der Anlage finden Sie die Präsentation und technische Daten von WebHMI.

Mit freundliche Grüßen

Vertriebsbeauftragter in Deutschland:

*AVIBIA GmbH*
​Lepperhammer 5
51766 Engelskirchen​tel. +49 2263 9690733
https://www.avibia.de/messwerterfassung/webhmi.html


----------



## dBm (14 September 2018)

Guten Tag, ich  interessieren mich für Ihr Gerät. Wie kann ich mich mit den Funktionen webhmi vertraut machen? Gibt's eine Möglichkeit es zu testen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## webhmi (14 September 2018)

Ja,es gibt solche Möglichkeit. Wir können Ihnen das Gerät kostenlos für zwei Wochen zur Verfügung stellen, damit Sie es testen können. Schreiben Sie mir bitte pn und ich erkläre Ihnen, wie das Ganze organisiert wird. Danke.


----------



## webhmi (31 Oktober 2018)

Unser Gerät hat in zahlreichen deutschen Unternehmen bereits erfolgreiche Tests bestanden.
Seine Hauptvorteile sind:​


Keine Notwendigkeit von Lizenzen,     spezieller Software
Eingebaute Entwicklungsumgebung,     die keinen Rechner erfordert 
Bereitschaft für die Arbeit „aus     dem Box“
Niedriger Preis
Wir bieten Ihnen unser Gerät zum kostenlosen Testen an. Es war noch nie so einfach mit SCADA zu arbeiten!​


----------



## webhmi (6 November 2018)

Übrigens kann das WebHMI-Gerät sowohl als industrieller Controller als auch als Visualisierungs- und Steuerungssystem gleichzeitig verwendet werden. Die Logiksteuerung kann mit der integrierten Programmiersprache LUA geschrieben werden. In diesem Fall kann der Benutzer PLC  aus der Liste der erforderlichen Geräte ausschließen. Das spart Geld. Diese Option wird von unseren Kunden in Systemen eingesetzt, in denen keine kritischen Prozesse vorhanden sind und keine realtime erforderlich ist. Zum Beispiel die Steuerung von automatischen Gewächshäusern, Wärmepunkten, smart-home und building automation,Dosiersystemen, Wasseraufbereitungssystemen, Verpackungslinien usw.
Darüber hinaus können Sie mit der integrierten LUA-Sprache die benutzerdefinierte Steuerungsprotokolle für den Fall unterstützen, wenn Sie mit Anlagen arbeiten, die "exotische" Protokolle verwenden.


----------



## webhmi (20 November 2018)

Der Fernwartungszugriff ist eine weitere Funktion unseres Geräts.

WebHMI ermöglicht den Fernzugriff auf technologische Geräte (SPS,Frequenzumrichter, Datenerfassungsgeräte usw.) an entfernten Standorten zur Konfiguration oder zur Diagnose, ohne unmittelbar auf dem Objekt anwesend zu sein.
Dies ist eine einzigartige Funktion, die Geld spart, da kein spezielles Personal für die LOG-Dateiabtastung, Programmänderungen oder andere Aktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit der Fernwartung benötigt wird, insbesondere wenn es sich um eine große Anzahl von weit entfernten Standorten handelt und sich diese in einer großen Entfernung befinden.
Darüber hinaus, wenn die Fahrt zu dem Objekt nicht vermeidbar ist, wird das Personal per Fernüberwachung die Anlagen vorher testen und folglich über die Art der Störung informiert. Dadurch vorbereitet fahren die informierten Mitarbeiter zum Objekt und können effizient Fehler beheben.


----------



## webhmi (7 Dezember 2018)

Um mit der Konfiguration des Projekts beginnen zu können,müssen Sie keine Entwicklungsumgebung auf Ihrem Computer installieren. Alles ist bereits in WebHMI integriert. Sie arbeiten mit WebHMI von jedem Gerät aus,das einen Browser verwendet. Das ist genau so einfach wie die Einrichtung IhresWLAN-Routers. WebHMI passt dank der integrierten API perfekt zu anderen Systemen. Eine Liste der von WebHMI unterstützten Industrieprotokolle gewährleistet die Integration von Geräten verschiedener Hersteller in ein einziges System. Wenn Sie ein Protokoll benötigen, das WebHMI nicht unterstützt, können Sie es einfach über den Mechanismus "custom protocol" hinzufügen, der mit der integrierten Programmiersprache LUA implementiert wird.


----------



## webhmi (22 Januar 2019)

Am 17.01.2019 war ein besonderer Tag, da unsere Kunden und Partner die Möglichkeit hatten, uns auf der Messe "all about automation" in Hamburg persönlich kennen zu lernen. Messebesucher haben für das System WEBHMI ein großes Interesse gezeigt.Vor allem die technischen Eigenschaften, die Steuerung von Prozessen und die Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis waren die wichtigsten Entscheidungspunkte.


----------



## webhmi (1 Februar 2019)

*Demo-Projekt einer Abwasserpumpstation*

Anhang anzeigen 44335

http://webhmi.pro/2019/02/01/demo-projekt-einer-abwasserpumpstation/


----------



## webhmi (6 Februar 2019)

Interessante Neuigkeit!!!
Wir haben das Ethernet/IP-Protokoll hinzugefügt, um mit den gängigen SPS ControlLogix und CompactLogix von der Familie Allan Bradley zusammenzuarbeiten. WEBHMI kann auch solche Datentypen lesen: Bool, Short Int, Int, Double Int, Real und String.


----------



## webhmi (5 März 2019)

"Interessante Neuigkeiten! Um unser SCADA-System auszuprobieren, ist es nicht erforderlich, das WEBHMI-Gerät selbst zu bestellen. Es reicht aus, die Demoversion von WebHMI herunterzuladen, die auf Ihrem Computer als virtuelle Maschine ausgeführt werden kann. Dieses Image der Maschine enthält dieselben fortschrittlichen SCADA-Technologien  kombiniert mit einer einfach zu verwendenden IDE wie WebHMI. Zusammen mit der Demoversion können Sie das für Sie erstellte Demoprojekt der Pumpstation herunterladen, wir können es nach Ihren Wünschen modifizieren oder ein neues Projekt erstellen. Hier ist unsere Website für laden der Demoversion und des Projektes herunter  -  http://webhmi.pro/kostenlos-testen


----------



## webhmi (29 März 2019)

Unsere Spezialisten sind vom 2. bis zum 4. April auf der Hannover Messe vertreten. Wenn Sie an einem persönlichen Gespräch Interesse haben, um über die Möglichkeiten unseres Systems zu erfahren oder eine Präsentation zu sehen, dann schicken Sie bitte uns Ihre Kontakten per PN. Wir werden uns freuen, Sie bald persönlich kennenzulernen!


----------



## webhmi (4 Oktober 2019)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

unten finden Sie ein Link mit den neuen interessanten Informationen bzgl. WEBHMI.
https://www.elektrotechnik.vogel.de...datenlogger-in-einem-a-868554/?cmp=beleg-mail

Bei allen Fragen kontaktieren Sie uns bitte über https://www.avibia.de/messwerterfassung/webhmi.html


----------



## webhmi (29 Mai 2020)

*Die Quarantäne bietet neue Möglichkeiten!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

unten finden Sie ein Link mit den neuen interessanten Informationen bzgl. der aktuellen Lage.

http://webhmi.pro/2020/05/13/die-quarantaene-ist-nicht-das-problem-sie-bietet-neue-moeglichkeiten/

Wer spricht gerade nicht über das Coronovirus. Wir möchten auch ein paar Worte sagen. Eher nicht über das Virus, sondern darüber, wie schnell das erzwungene Sitzen von Menschen zu Hause dazu führte, dass die gesunden Unternehmen in Stillstand geraten und die Länder mit der höchsten Wirtschaftsleistung unter dem Shutdown leiden. Die Situation verschlechtert sich von Tag zu Tag, da das Home-Office nicht in allen Berufen und Fachgebieten möglich ist.
Zunächst ist die Produktion betroffen. In jedem Unternehmen gibt es immer Menschen, die Systeme und Prozesse überwachen. Unter normalen Bedingungen sollten sie an ihren Arbeitsplätzen sein und ohne sie würde nichts funktionieren. Wie soll es weiter gehen?
Auch ohne Quarantäne ist WebHMI eine kostengünstige, flexible, schnelle und einfache Möglichkeit das Produktionsmanagement zu automatisieren: Lokale und Remote-Verwaltung organisieren, Daten sammeln, komplexe Berichte erstellen, Prozesse visualisieren, Benachrichtigungen senden usw. Unter den Bedingungen des Home-Offices und der Unmöglichkeit, sich in der Stadt und im ganzen Land zu bewegen, bietet sich auch die Möglichkeit, eine unbegrenzte Anzahl von Remote-Jobs einfach über das Internet zu organisieren. Darüber hinaus erhalten Sie Remote-Service-Zugriff auf andere Automatisierungen. Ändern Sie beispielsweise das Programm in der SPS oder konfigurieren Sie den Frequenzumrichter neu.
Das Remote-Control System von WebHMI bietet nicht nur eine Möglichkeit neue Arbeitsplätze aus der Entfernung zu schaffen sondern auch dieses System im Betrieb selbst zu installieren und adaptieren ohne sich vor Ort befinden zu müssen.
Nicht ohne Stolz möchte ich sagen, dass viele Unternehmen auf der Welt bereits ein Fernsteuerungssystem verwenden, das auf der WebHMI-Plattform basiert. Auf diese Weise können Unternehmer Remote-Arbeitsplätze vergeben und gleichzeitig Produktionsprozesse weiter steuern.
Sind Sie bereit, Ihr Unternehmen gegen das Virus impfen zu lassen? Dann informieren Sie sich auf unserer Webseite webhmi.pro und kontaktieren Sie uns für die Zusammenarbeit!

Bei allen Fragen kontaktieren Sie uns bitte über https://www.avibia.de/messwerterfassung/webhmi.html


----------



## webhmi (24 September 2020)

*WebHMI & IoT*





Heutzutage wächst die Anzahl von Geräten, von denen man Daten sammeln kann in einem rasanten Tempo. Die Lösung für das Problem ihrer Interaktion miteinander is das Konzept vom Internet of Things (IoT). Die Idee dahinter ist die Geräte in ein Network zu verbinden, welches für zahlreiche Ziele und Verwendungen nutzbar ist und dann diese in widerum größere Networks zu integrieren.
Es gibt mehrere Publikationen, die sich mit dem IoT befassen und die unter den folgenden Links gefunden werden können:
Die Studie, gibt ein Beispiel von der Benutzung von Daten mithilfe von Amazon Web Services mit ElasticSearch Vorgang und Kibana dashbord als Visualisierung, damit Daten in einer Database gespeichert werden:


WebHMI AWS Integration review article
Das Tutorial erläutert wie ein Upload von Daten auf Amazon Web Search gemacht werden kann, welches jegliche Art von Analyse erlaubt, das Sie brauchen könnten. Das Ziel des Tutorial is Daten auf Amazon Web Search zu speichern. Weitere Analyse wird hier nicht betrachtet, ebenso wie andere Datenanalyse Methoden:


AWS Integration tutorial
Wenn sie die Ziele verstehen benötigen Sie das Wissen zu den technischen Details bezüglich Daten channels und conversion. Die Links dazu finden Sie hier:


MQTT Protocol
JSON formatted payload

Bei allen Fragen kontaktieren Sie uns bitte über https://www.avibia.de/messwerterfassung/webhmi.html


----------



## webhmi (20 Oktober 2020)

Laden Sie Ihre Version von WebhMI jetzt herunter


----------



## webhmi (8 Dezember 2020)

In dem Abschnitt "Dokumentation" auf der Seite des Entwicklers ist ein neuer Artikel erschienen, welcher den Gebrauch der Ereignisse-Mechanismus in dem eingebauten SCADA-System des WebHMI-controllers erklärt.

Mit Hilfe die Ereignisse kann man jede Datensammlung speichern, die mit dem Prozess verbunden sind und zwar in dem Ereignisverzeichnis und danach diese Daten oder Datensammlungen analysieren, wenn Bedarf besteht.

Für die Ereignisse kann man die Bedingungen und Verfahren nach dem Auslösen des Triggers bestimmen. Siehe genaueres im Artikel.

Bei allen Fragen kontaktieren Sie uns bitte über https://www.avibia.de/messwerterfassung/webhmi.html


----------



## webhmi (29 Dezember 2020)

Frohes Neues Jahr liebe Freunde, Kollegen, und Partner! 

Zweifellos war es ein alles andere als langweiliges Jahr. Es gab uns nicht eine Minute zum Entspannen – jeden Tag neue Nachrichten. Jede neue Nachricht – eine neue Aufgabe oder Herausforderung. Es war nicht leicht, aber wir in WebHMI glauben, dass wir es geschafft haben. Dass wir so gut es ging alles bewältigt haben und bewältigen konnten. Und auch in Zukunft wird es genauso bleiben. 
Letzten Endes war es vielleicht sogar ein sehr gutes Jahr indem es sehr lehrreich war in zahlreichen Bereichen auf die man zuvor vielleicht nicht allzu sehr geachtet hat. 

Wir wünschen uns allen neue Aufgaben, Herausforderung und, selbstverständlich, neue Siege und Gewinne. Mögen alle Ihre Lieben gesund sein und bleiben, in ihrem Zuhause Frieden und Freude herrschen und das neue, 2021, Ihnen all Ihre begehrtesten Wünsche erfüllen. 

Auf ein neues, hoffentlich gesünderes, besseres, und friedlicheres Jahr! 
Bleiben Sie gesund und glücklich!

Ihr Avibia Team


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2020)

Danke!

Frage:
Warum findet man eingetlich nirgends einen Preis? Eine Hausnummer (ca.) wäre schon mal ganz gut, damit man eine Entscheidungsgrundlage hat, bevor man seinen Daten per Anfrage durch die Gegend sendet.


----------



## webhmi (4 Januar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Frage:
> Warum findet man eingetlich nirgends einen Preis? Eine Hausnummer (ca.) wäre schon mal ganz gut, damit man eine Entscheidungsgrundlage hat, bevor man seinen Daten per Anfrage durch die Gegend sendet.



Danke für Ihre frage.

Hier finden Sie den Link zu unserer Website, unsere E-Mail Adresse und die Anschrift. Den Preis stellen wir auf Anfrage aus.

Außerdem kann man unser Produkt testen ohne Bestellung testen - über das Image für Virtualbox


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2021)

webhmi schrieb:


> Danke für Ihre frage.
> 
> Hier finden Sie den Link zu unserer Website, unsere E-Mail Adresse und die Anschrift. Den Preis stellen wir auf Anfrage aus.
> 
> Außerdem kann man unser Produkt testen ohne Bestellung testen - über das Image für Virtualbox



Es ist natürlich eure Entscheidung, aber ihr schneidet euch dadurch sicher so einige Interessenten ab.
Ich persönlich frage nur wegen einem Preis nicht an.


----------



## webhmi (5 Januar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich eure Entscheidung, aber ihr schneidet euch dadurch sicher so einige Interessenten ab.
> Ich persönlich frage nur wegen einem Preis nicht an.



Der Preis für ein WebHMI liegt etwa bei EUR 850,--/Stück. Der genau Preis richtet sich nach der benötigten Anzahl und ob es sich um einen Endkunden oder OEM Kunden handelt.
Bei Anfragen wird das berücksichtigt. Ich hoffe diese Information hilft weiter. Bitte gern melden, wenn es weitere Fragen gibt. Das WebHMI ist einfach ein tolles Gerät.


----------



## webhmi (5 August 2021)

*WebHMI - All-in-One SCADA mit IOT Funktionalität*
Produktbereich: IoT/Visualisierung
Produktbezeichnung: WebHMI


Wenn Sie ein SCADA-Anwender oder Lösungsanbieter mit SCADA-Systemen sind, dann möchten wir Ihnen WebHMI, den All-in-One SCADA Controller mit IoT Funktionen vorstellen.

*WebHMI = EIN Gerät => eine KOMPLETTE SCADA LÖSUNG*

Die Kosten für Hardware und Software sind äußerst günstig und die Funktionen können herkömmliche SCADA-Systeme übertreffen. Bitte prüfen Sie, ob dieses Produkt Ihre Probleme lösen ODER einen Mehrwert für Ihr System darstellen könnte. Es ist nicht notwendig, ein komplettes SCADA, Treiber oder andere Module zu installieren. Mit WebHMI ist man sofort startklar.

_*Eigenschaften und Vorteile*_

Direkte Steuerung und Überwachung über das Web - in einem lokalen Netzwerk oder im Internet, von jeder Plattform aus - Mobiltelefon, Tablet, Laptop, Computer usw., gleichzeitig von verschiedenen Standorten aus, ohne Begrenzung der Anzahl der Benutzer.
Online-Entwicklungsumgebung, die sofort nach dem Einschalten des Geräts verfügbar und einsatzbereit ist, ohne Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der Anzahl der Tags oder der Lizenzen für zusätzliche Softwaremodule.
API, um direkt mit Benutzeranwendungen zu kommunizieren.
Unterstützung für gängige Industrieprotokolle, mit der Möglichkeit, verschiedene Protokolle auf derselben physikalischen Datenleitung zu verwenden und eigene Protokolle hinzuzufügen.
Die Geräte können zur Überwachung verteilter Systeme eingesetzt werden, wenn sie Daten an die obere Schicht (einschließlich der "Cloud"-Website) übertragen.
_*Das Arbeiten mit WebHMI ist sehr leicht und macht einfach Spaß*_

[1] Öffnen Sie die WebHMI-Box.
[2] Schalten Sie das WebHMI ein und schließen Sie das IO-Gerät an.
[3] Starten Sie die Entwicklung der SCADA-Anwendung.

Mit WebHMI können Sie ein einheitliches Fernüberwachungs- oder -steuerungssystem für eine Reihe von Automatisierungsgeräten mit einem Standard-Webbrowser aufbauen - im lokalen Netzwerk oder im Internet. Die Projektentwicklung erfordert keine hohen Qualifikationen und
Fähigkeiten - sie wird im Konfigurationsmodus durchgeführt.

_*Vergleich WebHMI <> Konventionelles SCADA System*_​

*WebHMI*​*Konventionelle SCADA Lösung*​Dedizierter Controller mit integriertem SCADA - Kein Aufwand für die Installation von Betriebssystemen, Treibern, Lizenzen, Datenbanken usw.Für die Installation sind ein PC und die entsprechende Software erforderlichIntegrierte Entwicklungs-/Client-Umgebung.Getrennte Entwicklungs-/Client-UmgebungWebHMI reagiert schnell und arbeitet wie ein dediziertes SCADAAuf dem PC laufen neben SCADA meist viele andere AnwendungenSchaubilder können vom PC, Tablet und Handy mit Internet-Browser betrachtet werdenIm Standard oft nur PC als Client möglichKeine Begrenzung der Tags (Messtellen)Tag-basierte KostenMehrere Clients, keine zusätzlichen LizenzkostenPro Client kostet die Lizenz extraViele Kommunikationsports: WAN, LAN, RS232 (mit USB-Konverter), RS485, USB, Wi-Fi, SD-Karte eingebautSie benötigen meist zusätzliche HardwareUnterstützung mehrerer ProtokolleMöglicherweise fallen Kosten für zusätzliche Protokolle anKundenspezifische Protokollentwicklung möglichEntweder nicht unterstützt oder kostenpflichtiges SDK erforderlich

Kann als dedizierter MODBUS TCP/IP-Server fungierenWird meistens nicht unterstütztNachrichtenversand per SMS (über GSM-Modem oder mit Level2-Cloud) oder Telegram-MessengerOft zusätzliches Softwaremodul erforderlichEingebaute USV für 20 Minuten Standby für ordnungsgemäßes Herunterfahren des Betriebssystems im Falle eines StromausfallsZusätzliche Kosten für eine UPSIoT-Unterstützung wie MQTTMeist ein ZusatzmodulFernservice-Zugriffsunterstützung für SCADA-Entwicklung, PLC-Programm-Upload usw.Oft gar nicht vorgsehenMobil, kompakte Größe und läuft mit 24 VDC.Unbewegliches, sperriges System, das eine Wechselstromversorgung erfordert

*Funktionalität*
Visualisierung
*Integrierter Schnittstellen-Editor:* Mit dem integrierten Editor, der in einem gewöhnlichen Webbrowser läuft, können Sie grafische Oberflächen erstellen, die den Screens in HMI- oder SCADA-Systemen ähneln, mit Elementen aus Text, Vektorgrafiken, Animationen, Trends,
historischen Diagrammen, Meldungen, Texteingabefeldern und Elementen der Rezeptursteuerung.
*Zugriffskontrolle:* verschiedene Zugriffsebenen können für verschiedene Benutzer gewährt werden, ebenso wie Zugriffsbeschränkungen auf bestimmte Dashboards (Bildschirme)

Kommunikation mit Automatisierungsgeräten
*Unterstütze Protokolle:* Allen-Bradley DF1, Delta Electronics DVP, Modbus RTU/ASCII/ TCP, ОWЕN, Siemens PPI, Siemens S7 Communication Iso-OverTCP, 1-Wire
*IOT:* MQTT Broker/Client
*Multiprotokoll-Funktion:* Fähigkeit, gleichzeitig mit verschiedenen Protokollen auf derselben physischen Leitung zu arbeiten.
*Benutzerdefinierte Protokolle:* für nicht standardisierte oder nicht unterstützte Geräte kann der Benutzer selbst Programmcode hinzufügen, um Protokolltelegramme zu senden und zu empfangen, wobei eine praktische Skriptsprache verwendet wird.
*Optimierung des Datenaustauschs:* there are possibilities of assigning different priorities for communication to get faster response and speed for specific data, fixing scan time, and using block reads for faster data exchange.
*Any-to-any protocol"-Gateway-Funktion:* Mit Hilfe der integrierten Skriptsprache können Sie den Datenaustausch zwischen verschiedenen (mit inkompatiblen Protokollen) an WebHMI angeschlossenen Automatisierungsgeräten wie SPS, Remote I/O usw. problemlos realisieren.

Möglichkeiten der Integration
*Benutzerdefinierte API:* Über API-Aufrufe kann WebHMI direkt Daten mit beliebigen Anwendungen, anderen Websites usw. austauschen.
*ModBus TCP Server:* Auf eine Gruppe von Tags kann von externen Clients wie SCADA-Systemen, PLC oder anderen WebHMIs über das Modbus TCP-Protokoll zugegriffen werden.

Steuerung
*Benutzer-Skripte:* der Benutzer kann Funktionen in der populären Skriptsprache Lua schreiben, um ziemlich komplexe Algorithmen der Datenverarbeitung, Zeitplaner, logische Steuerung (ähnlich wie bei PLC) usw. zu implementieren.

Benachrichtigungen
*Nachrichtenversand* per SMS oder Telegram-Messenger

Netzwerk-Funktionen
*Integrierte Funktionen des Routers* Routing, Firewall, NAT und andere Funktionen ermöglichen die Integration von WebHMI in jede Netzwerkinfrastruktur ohne zusätzliche Netzwerkausrüstung
*Wi-Fi Schnittstelle:* kann gleichzeitig in verschiedenen Netzwerken arbeiten, als Client und als Access Point, WPS-Modus wird ebenfalls unterstützt
*VPN Unterstützung:* einfache Implementierung des Fernzugriffs auf das System, ohne Verwendung von "white" IP-Adressen.
*NTP Server/Client:* Zeitsynchronisierung über das NTP-Protokoll
*Eingebaute Unterstützung für 3G-Modems.* Modem-Neuinitialisierung durch Abschalten der USB-Stromversorgung wird ebenfalls unterstützt.
*Fernzugriff:* Der Benutzer kann das an WebHMI angeschlossene Gerät mit Hilfe von Service- und Entwicklungstools über einen virtuellen COM-Port und Ethernet bedienen (unter Verwendung der Möglichkeit, den Datenverkehr über das Gateway weiterzuleiten)

Spezification

*Schnittstellen*
2 × Ethernet 100BASE-T, RJ45 mit galvanischer Isolierung, ESD 3 kV
1 × WLAN 802.11 b/g/n (Sendeleistung 100 mW), RP-SMA-Antennenanschluss
1 × RS-485, "Multi-Protokoll"-Modus, 250/921 Kbits/sec*, mit galvanischer Trennung von 2500 V, ESD - 8 kV
1 × USB 2.0 - Belastbarkeit bis zu 500 mА, geregelte Stromversorgung, ESD-Schutz gemäß. IEC 61000-4-2 Stufe 4: 15 kV (Luftentladung) - 8 kV (Kontakt)


PlattformUltrakompakte, lüfterlose MIPS-Prozessorarchitektur, Embedded LinuxSpeicherSD-KarteZusätzliche AnschlüsseRS-232/422/485, M-Bus, 1-Wire, etc. über USB-KonverterUnterstützung von 3G-ModemsJaE/A2 × Halbleiterrelais (125mA, 240V)RTCJaWatchdog-TimerJa (System und Kommunikation)Geschwindigkeit und LeistungKonfigurierbare Abfragezeit (bis zu 5 ms) Einstellbare Frequenz der Datenanzeige in der Webschnittstelle (bis zu 50 ms)Stromversorgung24V (18...32V) 25mА (ohne USB-Geräte) Eingebaute USV (Li-Po-Akku, 7,4V 650mAh)GehäuseABS-Kunststoff, Montage auf DIN-Profil

SchutzartIP40Abmessungen (HxBxT)101×35×120 mmGewicht300 g.Temperaturbereich0-50  ̊С

Normen: CISPR 22:2007, CISPR 24:2008 (CISPR 24:1997, IDT), 4467-1:2005, IEC 61131-2:2006, 3626-97


----------



## webhmi (26 August 2021)

"Um unser SCADA-System im Demo-Modus auszuprobieren, müssen Sie sich normalerweise auf unserer Website registrieren. Aber wer braucht solche Komplikationen? Diejenigen, die sich nicht registrieren wollen, finden unten Download-Links:

 1. WEBHMI-SCADA-Image für VirtualBox
 2. WEBHMI-SCADA-Image für Raspberry Pi 3
 3. Demonstrationsprojekt einer Abwasserpumpstation
 4. Demonstrationsprojekt des Lüftungsgerätes .

Die Links werden innerhalb einer Woche funktionieren

Und hier finden Sie Anweisungen zur Installation aller oben genannten - 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 .

Viel Glück!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2021)

webhmi schrieb:


> Viel Glück!


Klingt ja sehr zuversichtlich  

Anweisung #1 funktioniert übrigens nicht.


----------



## webhmi (26 August 2021)

Vielen Dank! Schon repariert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2021)

webhmi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Schon repariert.


Vielleicht noch die richtige Landessprache wählen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2021)

@webhmi 

Warum findet man auf eurer Webseite eigentlich keinerlei Kontaktdaten, Adressen, Impressum...
http://docs.webhmi.com.ua/start


----------



## webhmi (26 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch die richtige Landessprache wählen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56006


Aufstieg der Maschinen! Verdammter Google-Übersetzer! )))


----------



## webhmi (26 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> @webhmi
> 
> Warum findet man auf eurer Webseite eigentlich keinerlei Kontaktdaten, Adressen, Impressum...
> http://docs.webhmi.com.ua/start


Dies ist nur die Online-Dokumentation unserer Hauptseite.


----------



## webhmi (2 September 2021)

Ich möchte Sie auf einen kurzen Artikel zu einer der interessanten Funktionen von WebHMI aufmerksam machen. Die Funktion Screencast kann in kundenspezifischen Steuerungssystemen verwendet werden, bei denen das System von einem Operator bedient wird, der nur am technologischen Prozess beteiligt ist, ohne die Möglichkeit der Systemverwaltung.
 Eine solche Funktion wird beispielsweise von unserem Partner verwendet, der Minibrauereien mit WebHMI-Steuerungs- und Visualisierungssystem herstellt.


----------



## webhmi (2 Oktober 2021)

Wir haben eine weitere Version der Software für WebHMI veröffentlicht. Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich auf unserer Website mit den Neuerungen der neuen Version vertraut zu machen.

Gerne beantworten wir Ihre Fragen und empfehlen Ihnen, unser SCADA als Image für VirtualBox und RaspberryPi3 zu testen.

Hier sind die neuen Download-Links für die Image- und Testprojekte. (Die Links werden innerhalb einer Woche funktionieren)

Und hier finden Sie Anweisungen zur Installation aller oben genannten - 1 , 2 , 3


----------



## webhmi (18 April 2022)

Liebe Freunde, Partner und Kunden!
Unsere Geräte sind in Deutschland seit langem aktiv im Einsatz und haben sich bereits als zuverlässig, funktional und preiswert etabliert. Sie wissen, dass der Entwickler und Hersteller dieser Ausrüstung ein ukrainisches Unternehmen ist. Trotz der Unruhen in der Ukraine  arbeitet das Unternehmen wie gewohnt weiter. Es wurde an der Optimierung von Logistik und Produktion gearbeitet. Das Unternehmen liefert weiterhin Ausrüstung und bietet technischen Support. Das Lager verfügt über einen ausreichenden Vorrat an Produkten, Netzwerkdienste funktionieren ohne Unterbrechungen, Entwickler arbeiten an neuen nützlichen Softwarefunktionen. Unsere Preise bleiben auf dem gleichen Niveau und sie sind sehr demokratisch.

Wir warten auf Ihre Anfragen. Bereit zur aktiven Mitarbeit.
Das Avibia-Team dankt Deutschland und deutschen Benutzern für ihre Unterstützung der Ukraine.
Frohe Ostern euch allen


----------

